# Last Chance for Iberia?



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Élan CD, CD 82288.

Pola Baytelman, a Chilean, offers a non-confrontational way into Albéniz's Iberia. Not in-your-face drama as in the Sanchez recording, nor even the somewhat reserved but still intense de Larocha recordings. Ms. Baytelman eases off on the insistent rhythm element, and makes the melodies more prominent. It's still effective music, but the sun isn't as hot, and I can't smell the sweat. If you haven't been able to digest the versions by the two great Catalonians, but still think there is something in the music that can move you, this may be your last best chance.

The CD is listed at amazon.com, and apparently is not OOP.


----------

